
An engineering approach to shape neuronal connections - laurex
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2020/06/researchers-restore-neural-connections-in-zebra-fish/
======
seesawtron
Zebrafish study:

The researchers introduce a fusion protein into the cell which combines two
proteins: (i) protein responsible for axon growth and (ii) photoactivatable
(Rac1) protein that is responsible for sensing light (found in plants). By
giving a light stimulus, they could make the axon follow the path illuminated
by light. This was also shown to work for regenrating axons that were
genetically defective. This could potentially allow study of long range
projections of axons in a non-invasive manner.

Orignal paper: [https://www.cell.com/developmental-
cell/fulltext/S1534-5807(...](https://www.cell.com/developmental-
cell/fulltext/S1534-5807\(20\)30398-1)

